# Aircraft Identification Thread III



## kiwimac (Mar 28, 2005)

I have no idea but talk about it in a new thread.

Kiwimac


----------



## red admiral (Mar 28, 2005)

From http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/mig_exp. Try not to look at the tag.

I doubt anyone'll get it.

PS. Its not a floating condo, it really did fly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

it's italian from 1919 i believe??


----------



## toffigd (Mar 28, 2005)

that's Caproni Ca.60 Transaero, i'm wondering how was it possible to think that such monster could be the future of aviation


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I dont even know what it is, but it is the most stupid thing I have ever seen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

toff's right you know.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

It deffinatly is ugly. Did that thing even ever fly?


----------



## Grampa (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 28, 2005)

That's a good one. Is it Romulan?


----------



## toffigd (Mar 28, 2005)

oh shit... is it still a plane?  God, never seen this and the painting... hmmm... quite original


----------



## toffigd (Mar 28, 2005)

oh shit... is it still a plane?  God, never seen this and the painting... hmmm... quite original


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it Japanese?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

It would seem. It does have a big meatball on the side. Never saw that one before...


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 28, 2005)

That's why I guessed it was Japanese


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

I have seen that one in one of my books, but I have not been able to find which one yet.


----------



## Grampa (Mar 28, 2005)

This pre - ww2 design plane was a scaled-down three-seat prototype proof-of-concept aircraft for a far larger tailless bomber. 

Design began in 1934. A glider of similar lines, with a 29 ft. 6½ in. (9.0 m) span made a hundred flights before the prototype was proceeded with. The prototype flew in autumn 1936 and was demonstrated on 18th August 1937, in a garish colour scheme representing a bird. The aircraft was of welded steel-tube construction with fabric covering, and was powered by two 480 hp M-22 radial engines. It featured dummy nose and tail turrets.

Work on the scaled-up prototype disbanded in spring 1938.

The prototype had a 59 ft. 0.66 in. (18 m.) span, a 26 ft. 3 in. (8.0 m.) length and a loaded weight of 9,259 lb. (4200 kg.).

It achieved a maximum speed of 149 mph (240 km/h) at 9,840 ft (3000 m.), and had a range of 435 mls (700 km.).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2005)

This is pissing me off, I am not going to stop until I find this damn book!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

i can barely make parts of that "plane" out.........


----------



## Grampa (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like some is eager to identified this plane does someone want a hint?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

wait i see an engine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCS (Mar 29, 2005)

That looks like an Amiot 143 with the tail chopped off.......


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 29, 2005)

It's a Russian plane, a Kalinin K-12.

Read about it here;

http://www.unrealaircraft.com/wings/kallnin_k12.php


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Ah, those whacky, whacky Russians!


----------



## Grampa (Mar 29, 2005)

Medvedya You are the winner. Its the Kalinin K-12
congratulation.


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 29, 2005)

What really annoyed me was I have seen this before but could I think where.....?

NO!

Kiwimac


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

man there's some weird planes on that site..........


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

...I don't know if I put this pic well, but guess what plane is this one (and let me know if the pic is put here wrong).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

not sure..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> What really annoyed me was I have seen this before but could I think where.....?
> 
> NO!
> 
> Kiwimac



I had the exact problem.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 30, 2005)

Amiot 143?


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

no, keep trying


----------



## KraziKanuK (Mar 30, 2005)

toffigd said:


> ...I don't know if I put this pic well, but guess what plane is this one (and let me know if the pic is put here wrong).



LWS6 ZUBR

Polish medium bomber of the '30s.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 30, 2005)

You might be right there, I was leaning toward a French or Dutch bomber at first but I think you might be right.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

yes that is LWS-6 Zubr, later named LWS-4 Zubr - the only difference between them was twin and single tail


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Good stuff.

Here is one, but I think someone will get it pretty quickly.


----------



## red admiral (Mar 31, 2005)

CAC Kangaroo?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Nope not it.


----------



## toffigd (Mar 31, 2005)

a modification of P-47 - XP-72 Superbolt maybe?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeap thats it, I said someone would get it pretty quickly. Its a XP-72.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

someone had that as their siggy once didn't they??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

I can not recall. I need to change my siggy though. I need to replace the Fw-190 with a Me-109.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 2, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I can not recall. I need to change my siggy though. I need to replace the Fw-190 with a Me-109.



Sacrilage if you do. The Inquisistion will be knocking on your door.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yeah probably. I just love the Me-109 though, by far my favorite.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

you know i would never have put you down as a -109 lover.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Are you taking my poking fun at you serously Lanc?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

uummm no, should i be??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Ofcourse not!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

that's ok then 'cos when you asked i wasn't quite sure Mr. big military man sir


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

Dismissed soldier!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you Base comander sir person


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2005)

No thank you General of the Airforce person!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)

"is it a boy or a girl"

"it's a bit early to be imposing roles on it isn't it??"

sorry been watching monty phython's the meaning of life........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh I thought you were just having another episode.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2005)

You have those quite often, you know.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> "is it a boy or a girl"
> 
> "it's a bit early to be imposing roles on it isn't it??"
> 
> sorry been watching monty phython's the meaning of life........



"Ah yes, I see you have the machine that goes "Bing!""


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

"isn't it awfully good to have a penis, isn't it frightfully good to have a dong"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

I think Ill have to go watch it again later, the Pupil - Masters Rugby match is most brilliant


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

ah yes "have we covered vaginal juices yet"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

You  me. 

"Has anyone got anything BETTER to do, than MARCHING up and down the SQUARE?"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

"well sir, i'd rather be at home with the wife and kids"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

"And im learning the Piano at the Moment"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)

"LEARNING THE PIANO!!"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

Okies guys, try this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

man i should have paid more attention to that book.............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2005)

I wanna say it is russian. Maybe a Tupolev SB.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 6, 2005)

yes it is russian i know that..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2005)

I can now trick you all with manyplanes from that book...Fwaha!

Nope DerAdler not a Tupolev SB


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 7, 2005)

Tomashevich Pegas #3


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Why yes, it is 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

ha! my ones last longer......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

Just you wait, ill find one so hard that no-one will get it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

well we're pretty dammed good you know..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 7, 2005)

You only know the British planes!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)

but man do i know them........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

Good job there.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 7, 2005)

On getting the aircraft, I searched for a while and could not find it.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll throw one into the mix if I may...





USAAC Photo

This shouldn't be too difficult...


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Definitely a C-47 variant. I am going to go with the C-39. I first said C-33, but editted because the chord fin and rudder are bigger. The C-33 had a smaller fin and rudder configuration. The antennae setup sure looks like a C-33 though.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Argh, the landing lights are up front...C-39s had the landing lights in the wings. I am going to stick with the C-33 after all!  I think the C-33 was made with both the narrow and the broad tail.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 8, 2005)

Always go with your first instinct... a C-33 it is.

I don't think any were constructed with the DC-2 tail, though. (Only 18 were built) You may be thinking of the C-32. But then I dunno transports too well...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well that one didn't last too long


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

No, the C-32 didn't have the big cargo door. Now that I think about it, I think I have only seen a drawing of the C-33 with the thinner tail. Let me dig through my pictures. I collected a big lot of them when I was preparing for last months presentation on the C-47. Your timing was great, I just researched that one. So it was fresh in my mind. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is one for you all. No hints, yet..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

is that model underneath to do with the plane??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, it's the seaplane version of the same aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well she aint british........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

It has Swedish markings...Interesting. Ill have to have a look around on this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well she aint british so i aint even bothering......


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Geez, Lanc, broaden your horizons!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Wouldnt be a Saab Northrop 8-A 1 would it?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Damn it I dont know then. Is it actually Swedish, or just used by the Swedes?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)

well i've just notised there's a rather large door on the port side, that might be of help to some people??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

It is actually Swedish. That should narrow it down...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Damn, I was rather hoping it wouldnt be


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Ive scoured the net for it (well, one or two dites) and found nothing


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 8, 2005)

SAAB B17

"Thanks to the licence-manufacturing of the Northrop 8-A 1 (B 5) bomber by ASJA/SAAB, the Swedish aircraft industry had got experience of design and manufacturing of modern monoplanes in light metal shell construction. In March 1940, SAAB, now in fusion with ASJA, offered the Air Administration the type 17 aircraft, the first of their own designs to be manufactured as a series. Two test aircraft had earlier been built. SAAB 17 was originally intended as a reconnaissance aircraft, but now it was also redesigned as a dive-bomber. The fifty American engineers, who had taught their Swedish colleagues the technique of building modern metal aircraft, also helped the Swedish engineers with the design of the first part of the new aircraft 

In 1940, serial building of 322 aircraft was ordered. They were to be built in five variations; S 17BL and S 17BS for reconnaissance duties, and B 17A, B 17B and B 17C for bombing duties. The letters A-C designated the different engines that could be obtained. Sometimes, engines could be obtained from Italy. Otherwise, the engines had to be manufactured in Sweden. The engine alternatives were the Bristol/Svenska Flygmotor Mercury XXIV of 890 hp, the Svenska Flygmotor/Pratt Whitney STW C-3 Twin Wasp of 1.065 hp and the in 1940 the from Italy ”emergency purchase” Piaggio P XI bis RC 40D of 1.020 hp. All variants were air-cooled radial engines. 

An advanced bomb-sight, BT2 (m/42) was developed and was introduced in the later versions. Bombing with this kind of sight could be done at a lower diving angle. 

To maximise the strenght of the wing, it lacked recesses for the landing gears. The gears were folded backward-upward and were fitted with stream-lined covers (see photo above). The covers were intended to be used as air-breaks during dive-bombing, but was not longer necessary when the new bomb-sight BT2 was installed in the aircraft. The landing gear with wheels could be replaced with a retractable ski gear. 

The aircraft was, in addition to the bombs, armed with three 7,9 mm machine-guns - one at flexible mounting behind the navigator and two fixed in the wings.

Many problems occurred and many delays slowed the production programme. The first aircraft was delivered in December 1941. The last left the workshop during the second part of 1944. 

B 17A (132 built) was a light bomber equipped with a Svenska Flygmotor/Pratt&Whitney STW C-3 14-cylinder radial engine (Swedish Twin Wasp) of 1.065 hp. Svenska Flygmotor had managed to copy this engine, which was built without a license agreement. The armament consisted of two fixed 8 mm machine-guns m/22 in the wings and a moveable 8 mm machine-gun at the observers place behind the pilot. Normally, a bomb-load of 500 kg could be carried. 

B 17B (55 built) was similar to the B 17A, but with a Bristol/Svensk Flygmotor Mercury XXIV 9-cylinder radial engine of 980 hp. 

B 17C (77 built) was similar to the two other variants, but had a Italian Piaggio P XI bis RC 40D 14-cylinder radial engine of 1.020 hp. 

The SAAB 17 was a reliable aircraft with good performance. However, it had a tendency to ground loop at landing. 

46 SAAB 17A were sold to the Ethiopian Air Force in 1947-1953"






via 2 minutes with Google


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2005)

Damn! And I considered that one but could find any pictures for comparison so i discarded it.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2005)

Good catch, KK! That is it.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 8, 2005)

evangilder said:


> No, the C-32 didn't have the big cargo door.


Quite true, it wouldn't have had a cargo door as it was a passenger ship. But you specifically mentioned the tail and that's what I meant... that you may have been thinking of the C-32 as regards the vertical tail surfaces... oh well, I don't wanna get into the petty little arguments so typical of this forum...

Let's see something challenging in this thread for a change...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2005)

that doesn't look that bad actually........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > No, the C-32 didn't have the big cargo door.
> ...



I accept your challenge...having a look around. 8)


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > No, the C-32 didn't have the big cargo door.
> ...



I totally agree. The early DC-X airplanes went through a number of changes, so I think it can get a little confusing. No arguments here, just clarification as to which models had what. Nice pic, BTW!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2005)

I was looking for liscened built Buffalos. That is what it looked like or even an Austrlian Boomarang maybe.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

Have a crack at this one guys!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Give us a hint - is it a de Havilland aircraft?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

No it's not. Sorry no hints..............yet!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Wackett Gannett


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

How the? what the... son of a .....

How'd you get that so quick? I'm impressed!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

hehe I have good resources!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Good job, I was still looking for it.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2005)

And here I was thinking that I would have you guys stumped! Ha


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> hehe I have good resources!



COME ON GUYS WHATA THINK - EVAN WORKS AT A MUSEUM FOR CHRIST SAKE!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay, here is one for ya...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > hehe I have good resources!
> ...



True, I am a museum volunteer, so I guess I have a bit of an unfair advantage. When I get into my new house, my personal library will be even more accessible. muhahaha!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

It almost looks like a smaller B-24. I WILL CALL IT MINILIBERATOR!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Interesting guess, but no.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh I did not think that was it, I was just making a funny!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I know. I thought it was interesting because I was trying to figure out what it most resembled when I first saw it. It does have some liberator resemblance.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Okay, here is one for ya...



*NA-40 - B-25 PROTOTYPE*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Good job, FBJ!!! Did you know that one off of the top of your head, or did you find it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

I did recognize it but couldn't remember the designation (Thanks Google) I know Consolidated also had a B-24 demonstrator as well.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Good job. I always thought that was interesting with the tandem cockpit.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

OK - How about this - *EVAN, DON'T YOU TELL!*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

I actually don't know that one by just looking. I would have to look it up, but I will give someone else a chance...for now.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Its a Bell XP-77 
First Flight April 1, 1944
Only 2 produced


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Its a Bell XP-77
> First Flight April 1, 1944
> Only 2 produced



*YOU DA MAN!*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Allright here is a tricky one:


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

BV155?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Okay I guess it was not as tricky as I thought.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

I just guessed, I've only seen one pic of it before


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright here is another.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

it looks russian or japaneese.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

HOW ABOUT THIS ONE! AND IF YOU IDENTIFY IT, TELL US WHAT WAS SO SPECIAL ABOUT IT!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> it looks russian or japaneese.........



your right its one of those

And I have seen that one but I am not sure anymore FLYBOYJ.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

i'll guess at japaneese??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

The BV155 is actually German


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'll guess at japaneese??



Not Japanese!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

no i'm not guessing at your one, the one with the american stars 'n' bars, i'm guessing at alder's...............


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

OH, I thought that was answered?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

well i guessed it was russian or japaneese, that doesn't really count


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 21, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet's is the sole Ki-64, allied code name 'Rob'

FLYBOYJ's is the Budd RB-1 Conestoga, all stainless steel construction and not a rivet in sight... a good portion of the wings were also covered in fabric...


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet's is the sole Ki-64, allied code name 'Rob'
> 
> FLYBOYJ's is the Budd RB-1 Conestoga, all stainless steel construction and not a rivet in sight... a good portion of the wings were also covered in fabric...
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT -


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow! Good job, BW! FBJ, that conestoga is a candidate for the butt-ugly airplane thread!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

evangilder said:


> that conestoga is a candidate for the butt-ugly airplane thread!



Thanks - it looks like a flying sperm


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking tadpole, but same shape!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2005)

Correct you are at that Blackwolf

Yes the Bv-155 is German but the second aircraft is not a Bv-155.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

Now this is a very simple one! I mainly put it in because I thought it was an interesting photo. 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 25, 2005)

Vultee Vengeance?


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

Nope, try again!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm gonna say... Wirraway...


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2005)

Definitely some kind of derivative of the AT-6.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Different rudder though, not that that means much. Could've just been a field mod or something.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> I'm gonna say... Wirraway...
> 
> 
> Fade to Black...



Correct! I was hoping the star and bar would throw a few people! This is Wirraway A20-527 which was alloted to the HQ Flight USAAF 5th Air Force in May 1943.
Like I said simple, but I had never seen a pic of a Wirraway in US markings before.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 25, 2005)

Me either. That is exactly what threw me off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

ok i want both these planes indicated by arrows please as i don't actually know twhat they are??


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 26, 2005)

The tail in the forground is that of an F-101B Voodoo, the other is an A-26 Invader. (B-26 after WWII)

That photo shows the Strategic Air and Space Museum near Omaha, Nebraska. You can see a full photo of the Voodoo here...

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/283706/L/


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2005)

The one in the back is a A-26 Invader. You can tell by the tail section and the black radio antenna on the tail boom.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2005)

I had just found the F-101 in one of my books when you posted that, damn you, you stole my thunder!


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 26, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I had just found the F-101 in one of my books when you posted that, damn you, you stole my thunder!



You could tell us what squadron it is from, to get a little bit of your thunder back.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 26, 2005)

49th FIS, based at Griffis AFB, although I'm not sure if the Voodoos carried that rudder flash or not.


Fade to Black...


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 26, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> 49th FIS, based at Griffis AFB, although I'm not sure if the Voodoos carried that rudder flash or not.
> 
> 
> Fade to Black...



BW,

You stole some more thunder from Adler.


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey All: Just found the site, and really enjoy the oddball pix and the witty repartee! Gonna be monitoring frequently, and hope to see some weird/oddball/unique stuff!!  

Jim K.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

oh trust us, you will do........

and cheers guys...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> BlackWolf3945 said:
> 
> 
> > 49th FIS, based at Griffis AFB, although I'm not sure if the Voodoos carried that rudder flash or not.
> ...



Ahh I am slowly being killed!


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok try to guess this type. note 3 of them have bbe used in ww2 combat


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2005)

Jaktfalken II, a J6A to be exact.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2005)

AW man that whas a quick shotdown for me. you do it quick. ok then heres a challenger.




and its a tricky one and I whant an exaktly answer of what this is.




One of the strange thing is that this one dosent have a american engine.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 28, 2005)

'Tis a 'Humu', a Finnish-built copy of the Buffalo and one of only three built by Patria Aviation, although there were others under construction. It was powered by a Russian copy of a Wright Cyclone and had plywood wings.

This is the sole survivor and is displayed at the Museum in Tikkakoski. (spelling?)


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

A-freakin'-mazing.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 29, 2005)

aw man jeez I hoped that one should give a least a week long discussion 
Ok next question 
What plane got the nickname as the "flying farmdor"?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice job, BW! You beat me to that one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2005)

Dont know got me.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2005)

Wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it the Noorduyn Norseman?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 29, 2005)

Grampa said:


> What plane got the nickname as the "flying farmdor"?


'flying farmdor' or 'flying farmer'?


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

I thought it was a typo and that he meant 'Flying Farm Door'  Hey, I could be right.


----------



## Grampa (Apr 29, 2005)

The clue to what im talking about is a bomber. later as a naval recon and a transport.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Was my guess of the Noorduyn Norseman wrong then?


----------



## Grampa (Apr 30, 2005)

Secrets agents didn't liked this plane because they often got a big bump in the head or a blue eyes when they were to jump out in to the enemy's territories from the plane's belly hatch during their secrets mission.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2005)

B24 ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2005)

Still have no clue. And I can not figure out either if it was flying farm door or flying farmer. I found a lot about a flying farmer!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

Armstrong Whitworth Whitley??


----------



## Grampa (Apr 30, 2005)

*the lancaster kicks ass * is the winner!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok guys try this...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

oh yes!! go me!! \/ 

and is your the Okha CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

well the guy does look a bit german i suppose


----------



## JCS (Apr 30, 2005)

Mc.200 or a G.50?

Love the new siggy BTW, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks 8)

Yep, MC.200 it is. Quite easy but I though the photograph would make it a bit trickier.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Apr 30, 2005)

This shouldn't be too tough...





Image source/credit: some guy on ebay


Fade to Black...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Well ya got me. It appears the pic title is "numquam" but I doubt that has anything to do with it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

i think it's french??

and like the siggy CC...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks. Im thinking of switching the Sm.79 and Z.1007 around because you can see land in the Z.1007 picture, and having land at the bottom would maybe make them look like part of the same picture.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Is it an Ar.68?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

fair point, how did you get the pics to fade into each other??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Their not really fading, but on PhotoShop I found a handy little tool called "blur image". I just used that on the join lines.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

sneakey...........


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Well ya got me. It appears the pic title is "numquam" but I doubt that has anything to do with it


That's Latin for 'never'... ie; 'nu-uh' as in... you ain't gonna find a clue here...  

It's neither French nor an Arado...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

is it british??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Got me beat on this one I thought it was French also.

Was it built by Fairy?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Well ya got me. It appears the pic title is "numquam" but I doubt that has anything to do with it
> ...



Well, that was crafty!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Quite


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

I am now leaning toward a captured Japanese Aircraft. I am trying to find it but I saw an aircraft that looked like it.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 1, 2005)

'Tis neither British nor Japanese...

I will say this... the national markings do not match the nationality of the manufacturer. Also, one answer given is close so far as nationality of the manufacturer is concerned.


Fade to Black...


----------



## Grampa (May 1, 2005)

Does this plane have a Rolls Royce Kestrel engine?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

it does look it...........

is it chineese??


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 2, 2005)

No Rolls and no rice...


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

very clever.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2005)

Deffinatly got me beat on this one. Very good one you have here.

Is it Belgian. I could have sworn I have seen a Belgian built aircraft that looked like this.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

well let's narrow it down a bit first, is it from a recognised nation and did it officailly exist??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Well, the photo looks real  Strange question there lanc...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

I will find this one somehow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 3, 2005)

well it may be aplne that didn't officailly exist, as such there will be no record of it........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

It obviously existed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Exactly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2005)

Is it maybe a Belgium built Renard R-33?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 3, 2005)

Nope, not Belgian and it did exist. This aircraft was manufactured in a country which was one of the major players in WWII and was built mainly for export... 


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (May 3, 2005)

Chinese or American?


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (May 3, 2005)

OK, I'm going to give it a shot. Is it an early version of a Henschel Hs.126, or another product of Henschel? The overall lines and wing planform look similar to a 126, with the fuselage in smaller cross section to accomodate the inline engine. Close?


----------



## HealzDevo (May 4, 2005)

It isn't a Heinkel He-51b is it? I think that is the right designation. It is a biplane that fought in the Spanish Civil War on the side of Franco. It is if what I say is the case a German Biplane. (Please note post edited since next post was posted). Here is a picture from a URL of a model of the plane.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 4, 2005)

Heinkel He-51b was what I meant to say. Got the designation wrong but the information about the plane right. Hope it is right.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 4, 2005)

Alternatively a Heinkel 45 could fit the bill nicely.


----------



## kiwimac (May 4, 2005)

The engine is the wrong way around for an He 51 and the wings look to be staggered differently from a He 45.

Kiwimac


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 4, 2005)

None of the above...

Here's another shot of one of these, with the same air arm but in camo...





Image source/credit: unknown web


Fade to Black...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Aha I found it in my book Der Grosse Flugzeugtypen Buch by Wilfred Kopenhagen.

*IVE GOT MY THUNDER BACK!!!!*

It is Dornier Do-22L built by Germany and used by Germany, Switzerland, Jugoslavia, Greece, Lettland, and Finnland and only 31 were built besides 2 prototypes.

The Do-22K was a torpedo bomber and had 2 floats instead of landing gear.

Type: Torpedo-Bomber and recconnaissance seaplane
Origin: AG für Dornier-Flugzeug, Altenrhein (Switzerland).
Models: K (Kg: Greece, Kj: Yugoslavia, K1: Latvia)
and L (Landplane)
Crew: Three
First Flight:
Prototype: 1935
Production Aircraft: July 15, 1938
Do 22L: March 10, 1939
Final Delivery: 1939

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Engine:
Model: Hispano-Suiza 12 Ybrs
Type: Inline piston engine
Number: One Horsepower: 860 hp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dimensions:
Wing span: 16.20m (53 ft. 1¾ in.)
Wing Surface Area: 482.39 sq. ft. (45.00m²)
Length: 13.12m (43 ft. ½ in.)
Height: 4.85m (15 ft. 11 in.)

Weights: 
Empty: 5,733 lbs. ( 2,600 kg)
Loaded: 8,818 lbs. (4,000 kg)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Performance:
Maximum Speed: 217 mph (350 kph)
Cruise Speed: N/A
Range: 1,429 miles (2,300km)
Initial Climb: N/A
Endurance: N/A
Service Ceiling: N/A

The Do 22 was a warplane of outstanding performance for it's time, making the fact that it was built entirely for export peculiar. Built in Dornier factories in both Germany and Switzerland, with aircraft being sold to Greece, Yugoslavia, and Latvia. A prototype with conventional landing gear (L Model) was completed in March, 1939


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> None of the above...
> 
> Here's another shot of one of these, with the same air arm but in camo...
> 
> ...



And that air arm would be from Greece.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 4, 2005)

Geez, took you long enough...  


Fade to Black...


----------



## HealzDevo (May 4, 2005)

Okay, here is a new one. Shouldn't be too difficult for you I imagine. This is in profile but should give you enough detail to work out what it is, I hope. Think broad, this one served for ages.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2005)

*ITS A SUB KILLER - ITS A SHACK!!!!* (I hate subs ya know)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

I've heard.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

I'd rephrase the description -

Its ugly as sin! It's a Shack!


----------



## HealzDevo (May 4, 2005)

Full name required, even though you are right. What model though? This aircraft served right up until the Gulf War 1991 as an AEW platform for the British.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> I'd rephrase the description -
> 
> Its ugly as sin! It's a Shack!



Yea, but it kills subs


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (May 4, 2005)

OK, it's an Avro Shackleton. What model, though, is a mystery to me. I know next to nothing about postwar stuff (hence my handle)


----------



## Grampa (May 4, 2005)

Ok Here's a new question 
What plane got the Nicknames: Son-of-a-Bitch Second Class?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 4, 2005)

The Curtiss SB2C Helldiver...


Fade to Black...


----------



## WWII A/C Freak (May 5, 2005)

How about this one? Slow But Deadly (Should be easy)


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Douglas SBD Dauntless


----------



## HealzDevo (May 5, 2005)

Ok, my profile picture was an Avro Shackleton Mk3.


----------



## Smokey (May 5, 2005)

What is this?


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Republic XF-84H. Only 2 were made.

_Two XF-84H's were built. Their concept was to com- bine the acceleration of a propeller plane with the top speed of a jet fighter. The single J35 jet engine of the F-84 Thunderchief was replaced with two Allison T38 jet engines mated through a single gear box to a prop- eller. The propeller's blades were only about four times longer than wide. The result was a failure. The XF-84H was plagued with excessive drive shaft vibrations. At idle the propeller tip speed was faster than the speed of sound making the XF-84H the loudest airplane in the world. 
http://www.aviationtrivia.homestead.com/XF84H.html
_


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Here's one for you...


----------



## Smokey (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, you're right XF-84H

The Thunderjet was so loud that it could be easily heard about 35 kilometres away. On one occasion, they powered up the engines of the XF-84H on a runway, while what they thought was an empty C-47 transport plane was parked on a nearby runway. This C-47 was side-on to the propeller of the XF-84H, where the noise was loudest. When they shut down the engine, they heard banging noises from the C-47. An engineer had been doing maintenance inside, and the incredibly loud banshee-like noise had thrown him into an epileptic fit. The banging noise was the flailing of his limbs. And yes, he did recover after a few days.
http://www.abc.net.au/science/k2/moments/s934718.htm

Sounds produced by the aircraft's turboprop engine--actually, it was the propeller--caused nausea and headaches among ground crews, earning the XF-84H the unofficial nicknames "Thunderscreech" or "Thundershriek" because of the intolerable sound made by the sonic booms from the propeller, which made it basically unusable. The propeller blades went supersonic even while the airplane was running up on the ground. This was definitely the noisiest single-engine aircraft ever to fly. It wasn't just the volume, and it wasn't sound as we think of it, but shock waves, which are typified by a nearly instantaneous pressure increase. A person standing some distance from the airplane was subjected to rapid fire shock waves. These shock waves acted directly on the large intestine, causing spasms that caused individuals in too-close proximity to soil their pants. Hearing protection made no difference.
http://www.ipilot.com/aircraft/protect/feature.asp?ArticleID=745

And heres the sound it made
http://www.aviationtrivia.homestead.com/XF84H.html


----------



## Smokey (May 5, 2005)

Is it some Beech aircraft?


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Nope, not a Beech.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Here's one for you...



Its a Ryan ST - It used to belong to Al Letcher of Mojave - I worked on that plane 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Close, but not cigar, FBJ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Close, but not cigar, FBJ



AHH - Ryan SC or SCM - and I know that was Al Letcher's plane, there are only two or three around! It that at Camarillo?


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Close enough, a Ryan SCW. I don't know how I knew, but I thought you would be the one to get this one. Good job! 8)


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Full type, Ryan SCW-145. This one is owned by William Russell.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Full type, Ryan SCW-145. This one is owned by William Russell.



Thanks - If the interior is tan and if it has a Becker nav-com, that's the one.


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

Not sure how to ID a Becker Nav-com, but here is a shot of the interior.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

Yep, thats the one, I circled the unit, but I see he put a moving map in the aircraft, from what I remember there used to be a large artifical horizon there. One would say that the GPS takes away from the "originality" of this aircraft, personally if you're going to fly the thing you want some good nav equipment!

Oh - I see he also put a transponder in it as well!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

Heres one for you:


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

Bereznak Isayev BI-1 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Full type, Ryan SCW-145. This one is owned by William Russell.



You know there were a bunch of movies made right after the start of WW2 where the studios used these Ryans as Japanese Fighters and crashed a whole bunch of them


----------



## evangilder (May 5, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> evangilder said:
> 
> 
> > Full type, Ryan SCW-145. This one is owned by William Russell.
> ...



Well, from what I have seen, there were only 12 SCWs built. But they did use them in _Wake Island_ and _Flight For Freedom_. One of the things I read is that they used them as Zeroes! I think there are only 2 or 3 of the SCWs left.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Bereznak Isayev BI-1 8)



Good Job heres another:


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

Im sure ive seen this before. It isnt a Focke-Wulf Fw "Flitzer" is it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 5, 2005)

IT'S A GERMAN VAMPIRE :evilbat:


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 5, 2005)

Skoda-Kauba SK V6


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Hey 108, aint seen you around for a while! 8) What ya been up to?


----------



## Smokey (May 6, 2005)

It does look alot like a Vampire


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Except for the fact its got a propellor, and looks much smaller.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

jsut cos it's smaller it doesn't mean it doesn't look like something else.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

To be honest the Vampire never even crossed my mind when I looked at it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

so that automatically means it doesn't look like it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Well to me, it doesnt.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

it's pretty damned close........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

OK - HOW ABOUT THIS ONE!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Piaggio108 said:


> Skoda-Kauba SK V6



Very Good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> OK - HOW ABOUT THIS ONE!



It almost apears to be a heavily modified Helldiver.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

The nose has a hint of P-47 about it


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

And I notice you erased the ID no's on the tail  Is it American?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

I'll give that much - yes it is!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Damn im good...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

I want to say it looks like it was built by Curtiss. Well I really dont know. Ive searched through all of my books and can not find it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

Not Curtiss!


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

Republic?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Wright?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Republic?



Nope


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wright?



Nope


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

I know I have seen that one somewhere....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Smokey (May 6, 2005)

Lockheed?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

CC said:


> Damn im good...



even i'd guessed it was american.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)




----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 6, 2005)

CURTISS!?!?!?! Blasphemy... LOL

Vought V-326


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 6, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> CURTISS!?!?!?! Blasphemy... LOL
> 
> Vought V-326
> 
> ...



YOU DA MAN


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

I was wondering if it might be. The tail is similar to a Corsair. Nice job!


----------



## Smokey (May 6, 2005)

How about this one? I think its quite well known


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 6, 2005)

Bv 141B...


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (May 6, 2005)

Blohm and Voss BV-141.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> BlackWolf3945 said:
> 
> 
> > CURTISS!?!?!?! Blasphemy... LOL
> ...



You know guys, I think this thing sat 4 people, if I could figure out how to get it to the runway, I know I could fly it, who wants to go for a ride! A 4 passenger F4U! That would be a blast for a Sunday flight!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I was wondering if it might be. The tail is similar to a Corsair. Nice job!



Thanks Evan, I thought about this for a long time, I couldn't remember the designation


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Ok guys try this:


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ok guys try this:



It's French, no German?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Maybe it is, maybe it isnt...   Oui, c'est francais.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Ok guys try this:



It is Blohm Voss Bv-222

Type: Strategic Transport Flying Boat
Origin: Hamburger Flugzeugbau GmbH
Models: A C
First Flight: September 7, 1940
Service Delivery: July 10, 1941
Final Delivery: N/A

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Powerplant:
Prototypes:
Model: Bramo (BMW) Fafnir 323R
Type: 9-cylinder radials
Number: Six Horsepower: 1,000 hp

Bv 222C:
Model: Junkers Jumo 207C
Type: Inline Diesel
Number: Six Horsepower: 1,000 hp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dimensions:
Wing span: 46.00m (150 ft. 11in.)
Wing Surface Area: 255m²
Length: 37.00m (121 ft. 4.5 in.)
Height: 10.9m (35 ft. 9 in.)
Weights:
Empty: 30,650kg (67,572 lb.)
Loaded: 49,000kg (108,030 lb.)

Performance:
Maximum Speed: 295 km/h (183 mph)
Cruising Speed at 5,550m: 345 km/h (214 mph)
Range: 6100km (3,790 mph)
Climb to altitude: N/A
Endurance: 28 Hrs.
Service Ceiling: 7300m (23,950 ft.) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Armament: Bv 222C-0
One 13mm MG 131 manually aimed in bow
Four 13mm MG 131 manually aimed in 4 beam hatches
One 20mm MG 151 in forward dorsal turret
One 20mm MG 151 in two wing turrets (between outboard engine nacelles)

Avionics: Bv 222C-0
FuG 200 Hohentwiel radar
FuG 216 Rear warning

The Wiking was initially developed for Deutsche Lufthansa, which ordered three of the type. Only the first prototype entered civil service with the remainder being developed into freight transports for the Luftwaffe. Nine prototypes were built, no two being alike. The V9 became the first of four production Bv 222C-0 aircraft.
From 1941 onwards the Wikings shuttled freight throughout the Western and Mediterrainean theaters. Despite improving equipment and armament the Wiking proved vulnerable to Allied fighters and most were shot down or straffed at thier moorings. Four Wikings did survive until VE day but one was subsequently scuttled by it's crew. The other three were went to Britain and the United States for testing after which they were scrapped.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Oh no it isnt, I wouldnt put one up that was *that* easy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Damn, but I got it now, just found it in my book:

It is a Latecoere L.631 Lionel de Marmier

It was French designed and built but was taken by the Germans in 1942 and sent the Bodensee, and was destroyed by air attack in 1944. The French built more after the war and used them for Air France.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

Latecoere Late 631

I just never remember to check any forums regularly.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Wrong. Guess again! 8)


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

damn, you beat me by a few second.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Im afraid youre both wrong however. According to my source that is. (Which is generally pretty reliable.) 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Sorry man I found the pic of the same aircraft in my book here. It is a L.631 like I said.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

You can tell by the tail. The L.631 had a tail that came out on both sides at an angle and then the Vertical Stabilizors were at the end of the horizontal ones just like in that pic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Afraid not. If you look at this pic (ok its a model) but you can see that the cockpit windows are situated further back that that of the one in the pic I posted.


----------



## Smokey (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, I found a pic of a Latecoere 631 in one of my mags. But the Late 631 has almost a one piece tail and retractable floats. It looks pretty nice I think.
Is it an earlier Latecoere?
BTW, Latecoere was the dude who wrote that 'little prince' book


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

now that I look more closely, cc is right. 631 seems to have retractable floats.

http://p069.ezboard.com/fluftwaffeexperten71774frm58.showMessage?topicID=33.topic


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Nice model there, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Nope, it is NOT A Latecoere


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

Sud Est SE 200


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Thats the one 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

No it is an early 631. There was only built by 1942 that was captured by the Germans, as you can see it has German markings. The later one like the model you have were all built after the war and were modiefied.

It deffinatly is a 631.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

http://p069.ezboard.com/fluftwaffeexperten71774frm58.showMessage?topicID=39.topic


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Are you sure? I got the pic from here http://www.luftarchiv.info/beute/frankreich/


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 7, 2005)

yes, they have the same photo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I have been to that website. Infact the web address that you just posted translates to this:

http://www.airarchives.info/captured/france

hence a luftwaffe captured L.631!

Ive got my thunder back!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Trust me here, it is a captured L.631!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

I think captured SE-200....


----------



## Smokey (May 7, 2005)

lol I like how it crashed through the door


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 7, 2005)

Confucious say:

_He who see must also observe..._


I dunno if that last picture was meant to be identified or not... but it's a Morane Ms 230.


This shouldn't be too difficult...







Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

my god that thing's huge!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> Confucious say:
> 
> _He who see must also observe..._
> 
> ...



Curtiss XF15C-1


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> my god that thing's huge!!


You wanna be careful saying that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

That is a Curtiss XF-15C-1...

DAMN YOU FLYBOY  

I only knew because he forgot to rename the picture properly


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

rookie.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> That is a Curtiss XF-15C-1...
> 
> DAMN YOU FLYBOY
> 
> I only knew because he forgot to rename the picture properly



Hey, I'm quick on the draw


----------



## Grampa (May 8, 2005)

One type of airplane that was delivered to a other country got a nickname that translated to english means "shaving" What plane is it?


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 8, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Curtiss XF15C-1


Right you are... but what was the name?

Grampa, the Russians called the Bell P-39 'Britchik' which means 'little shaver'. The Russkies referred to strafing as 'shaving'... hence the nickname.


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

wow, didn't know that..........


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

Here's a funky one for you. Not too hard...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

not an F5F is it??


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

As a matter of fact, it is. Good job, Lanc! It's a Grumman F5F Skyrocket. Ugly little spud, isn't it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

wow go me!!!

up yours CC!!!

and yes it's ugly as sin.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I think captured SE-200....



You may be right, but in that case the Se-200 looks just like a L.631. Every picture I have seen makes it look like a 631. Infact I have seen that picture labled as a L.631, and I have it in one of my books:

*Das Grosse Flugzeugtypenbuch by Wilifred Kopenhagen*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

my words that's a frightfully big word........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2005)

Come on Lanc you can say it FLU-Zeug-ty-pen


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

To be honest ive seen much bigger German words than that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2005)

Yes there are some crazy ones out there that are just stupid long.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

And in lancs case I doubt he was referring to flugzeugtypenbuch, I think he meant 'Das'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 8, 2005)

LOL


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Curtiss XF15C-1
> ...




*STINGAREE*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

CC said:


> And in lancs case I doubt he was referring to flugzeugtypenbuch, I think he meant 'Das'


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Well, that joke got a much better reception than I expected! 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (May 8, 2005)

Hows about Schwarzwaldekirschtorte for a long German word?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Yes that is long, Im sure ive seen longer though.


----------



## Smokey (May 8, 2005)

Vierwaldstaetterseedampfschiffahrtsgesellschaft


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Thats more the kind of thing ive seen  What does it mean in English? Im willing to bet its quite a short word.


----------



## Smokey (May 8, 2005)

http://www.serve.com/shea/longword.htm

i got it from this site, along with

Oberammergaueralpenkräuterdelikatessenfrühstückskäse


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (May 8, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> *STINGAREE*


Good deal... I have only a few pet peeves and one of them is when folks call that bird the 'Stringeree'...


Fade to Black...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2005)

BlackWolf3945 said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > *STINGAREE*
> ...



I actually seen it spelled both ways on the internet, but found more sites with the correct spelling.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)

smokey said:


> Oberammergaueralpenkräuterdelikatessenfrühstückskäse


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

I know him. Nice guy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> > Oberammergaueralpenkräuterdelikatessenfrühstückskäse



Both of these words are actually several words and not one long word. This one is actually:

Oberammergauer Alpen Krauter Delikatessen Fruehstueckskaesse

which translates to *Oberammergauer* (a city and region in German) *Delicassy Alpine Herb Breakfast cheese.*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Cheese? Someone mention Cheese?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Yes I was talking about cheese.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

I hope you werent saying nasty stuff about it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

No I happen to like cheese. Especially a good cheese platter with a bottle of wine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Good.

In a vague attempt to stay on topic heres one. Damned easy though so I expect no trouble with this...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

To be honest I am not 100% sure but is it a Regianne Re-2007.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Nope. That was never built.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Damn. I know I sould have studied Italian aircraft more.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 9, 2005)

CARPRONI CAMPINI


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

Yep, it sure it, FBJ. From what I understand, there is one intact in a museum in Italy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

I would hope so, still a very historic aircraft even though not a true jet.


----------



## Grampa (May 10, 2005)

Ok try this


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> I know him. Nice guy



For some reason, I can't stop laughing at that. And it didn't even have the potential to be that funny!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2005)

Grampa said:


> Ok try this



I am stuck in the same rut as I am usually am, I have seen it, but I can not remember wear and usually it is a pretty simple one that kills me.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Looks like an early Beaufort.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 10, 2005)

commonwealth woomera.


----------



## Piaggio108 (May 10, 2005)

CA-11 to be more specific


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

i think we've actually had that very same picture before.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > I know him. Nice guy
> ...



Laughing at that? You *DISGUST* me...


Yes guys that was a Caproni Campini CC.1. And there is indeed one in a museum!


----------



## plan_D (May 10, 2005)

I know! I've ed myself. It was such a shit joke but I found it hilarious. Even when I was laughing I was questioning why!? Oh why!?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Because you're simple? 
No wait...that's me.


----------



## plan_D (May 11, 2005)

Yes, don't even think about trying to pass that off to me...you and your...erm...erh...Maple leaf?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

just how much fun can you have with a maple leaf


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 14, 2005)

Oh, you might be surprised. :-"


----------

